# How to build 180 degree turn



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am planning my second layout having dismantled the first.

This layout will be in the shape of a letter C or G around the edge of the room.

My question is about the 180 degree turns at each end.

I read 2 techniques somewhere on this forum.

A) use 22 inch turn pieces
B) use flex track.

The smallest radius I will use is 22 inch because we will be running a Bachman Acela which has long cars that hate turns.

Do I have to solder the turns?
If I do solder, do I do this from the side of the track(probably , yes)

The owner of the local train shop said to use flextrack, solder and then make cuts in the track with a dremel (because things expand) and use jumper wires to keep the electricity flowing.

Thanks in Advance,
Peter


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i went the flexi track route and didn't regret.
soldered just from one side will probably work, just make sure to clean the sides otherwise solder will not stick no matter how much flux used. perhaps i did not do it in the best way but when i soldered i made sure to leave about 1-1.5mm gap between rails so molten solder is also between the rails, soldered from all 3 sides (in out and top) and then filed everything flat. i did not use joiners. managed to not melt plastic stuff. looks good to me and no noises when traversing the transitions. i was going for "modern" continuous weld style track. i havent dremeled anything, will see just how much things expand.

as someone mentioned, if you want to have the "clickety clack" noises when running your train you better go with R22 sections.


----------

